# Soft Keys missing in some games



## oreoferret (Jan 3, 2012)

I installed Ski Safari for the kiddo.. and noticed when he was done.. that there were no softkeys

Only way I could close the game was to get to lock screen, go to camera, take a picture, click on the picture to edit/share.. and then finally.. soft keys

This is repeatable 100% of the time in a few apps

Anyone else seen this?


----------



## droidmakespwn (Jun 14, 2011)

Hahaha I love the route you had to take to get out the game. Anyway are you running any ROM or just stock?

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## exzacklyright (Oct 3, 2011)

I have the same issue.. might be just certain roms have the issue. I hit power... then google now... then just home button


----------



## dg4prez (Jan 5, 2012)

Liquid beta 1 has this issue in landscape.


----------



## networkproblems (Jun 10, 2011)

same issue on liquid like dg4prez. Switched to CodenameAndroid 3.1 yesterday because of this. It does not have this issue. I'm sure team liquid will work it out soon; both roms are good.


----------



## Cannonball_CO (Mar 28, 2012)

oreoferret said:


> I installed Ski Safari for the kiddo.. and noticed when he was done.. that there were no softkeys [...]
> 
> Anyone else seen this?


I'm pretty sure the same thing happened to me (Ski Safari) with the stock ROM, although I don't remember it being as difficult to get out...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using RootzWiki


----------

